# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  إيش معنى { تزبَّـبَ ولم يتحَـصرم }...للشيخ الشنقيطي !!

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .
وبعد .
 كان الشيخ العالم الشنقطي يتكلم وينصح طالبَ العلم الذي يفتي بغير علم :
فقال : 
ولذا قالوا في المثل : تزبَّـب قبل أن يتحصرم
تزبب : صار زبيبا ولم يصل حصرما
الحصرم : المرحلة التبي تسبق العنب قبل أن يصير زبيبا...

نرجو الزيادة والإفادة ...
جزيتم الجِنان وحِفْظ الجَنان

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة كم مرة قرأت هذا المثل في كتب شيخنا الالباني رحمه الله وكنت لا أفهمها فبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وفيكـ ..
وإياك ..
ادع لي يا أخي المبارك

----------


## ابن العباس

هذه قالها الإمام أبو حنيفة لتلميذه أبي يوسف حين استقل في حلقة تصدر فيها طلاباً, وترك مجلس أبي حنيفة, في قصة مشهورة أدب فيها التلميذ ثم قال :تزببت قبل أن تتحصرم, فتأدب أبو يوسف ورجع للحلْقة

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> وفيكـ ..
> وإياك ..
> ادع لي يا أخي المبارك


 أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يوفقك إلى ما يحب ويرضى و أن يؤتيك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وأن يغفر لك وأن يجعلك فوق كثير من خلقه يوم القيامة.

----------


## أشجعي

> هذه قالها الإمام أبو حنيفة لتلميذه أبي يوسف حين استقل في حلقة تصدر فيها طلاباً, وترك مجلس أبي حنيفة, في قصة مشهورة أدب فيها التلميذ ثم قال :تزببت قبل أن تتحصرم, فتأدب أبو يوسف ورجع للحلْقة


بالضبط.
وهو فعلا تعبير جميل ورائع,
وهو كناية لعدم النضج,
فكما أن العنب ما نضج بعد ولا زال حصرما
فطالب العلم أيضا ما نضج وما بلغ درجة الافتاء.

----------


## هزبر المدينة

جزاك الله خير ,,

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

ومنها قولهم -وقد استفدته من أحد الإخوة الأفاضل- 

صَأْصَأَ وَلَمَّا يُفَقِّحْ 

جاء في النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر، [حرف الصاد مع الهمزة]: "(صَأْصَأَ) (هـ) [أي أنه ينقل عن غريب أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام الهروي] فيه: "أن عُبَيْد اللّه بن جَحْش كان أسْلَم وهاجر إلى الحَبَشة، ثم ارتَدَّ وتنصَّر؛ فكانَ يَمُرُّ بالمسلمين فيقول: *فَقَّحْنا وصَأْصَأْتُم*!" أي أبْصَرْنا أمْرَنا ولم تُبْصِرُوا أمْرَكم [وفي جمهرة ابن دريد (ص-أ-ص-أ): أي أبصرنا وأنتم تلتمسون البصر، *وهو أدقّ*]؛ يقال صَأْصَأَ الجرو إذ حَرَّك أجْفَانه لينظُر قبل أن يُفَقِّح، وذلك أن يُريد فَتْحها قبل أوانها"

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

> بالضبط.
> وهو فعلا تعبير جميل ورائع,
> وهو كناية لعدم النضج,
> فكما أن العنب ما نضج بعد ولا زال حصرما
> فطالب العلم أيضا ما نضج وما بلغ درجة الافتاء.


و هو الصواب و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

الإخوة الفضلاء الكرماء / جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم , وجعل الجنَّة مأوانا ومأواكم .

----------


## الحافظ العراقي

جزاك الله ألف خير
على هذه المعلومة الرائعة

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

لو لم تحدِّدْ لكان أفضل !

وإياك ..

----------


## راشد بن سالم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإياكم.

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ونفع بكم .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإياكم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وما أكثر هؤلاء في هذه الأيام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الْكَلْبُ أَهْوَنُ عِشْرَةً ... وَهُوَ النِّهَايَةُ فِي الْخَسَاسَةْ
مِمَّنْ يُنَافِسُ فِي الرِّئَا ... سَةِ قَبْلَ أَوْقَاتِ الرِّئَاسَةْ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، قَالَ: «مَنْ حَدَّثَ قَبْلَ حِينِهِ، افْتَضَحَ فِي حِينِهِ».

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم جميعا.
وفي المعجم الوسيط :
( تزبب ) مطاوع زببه والعنب صار زبيبا وفي المثل ( تزبب قبل أن يتحصرم ) إذا ادعى حالة أو صفة قبل أن يتهيأ لها وفلان تزيد في الكلام وامتلأ غيظا .

----------

